# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 3 لسنة 8  قضائية  المحكمة الدستورية العليا "منازعة تنفيذ"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب*

*المحكمة الدستورية العليا*


*بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة 4 يونيه سنة 1988 م .*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار/ ممدوح مصطفى حسن                           رئيس المحكمة*
*وحضور السادة المستشارين/ رابح لطفى جمعة وفوزى أسعد مرقس وشريف برهام نور والدكتور عوض محمد المر والدكتور محمد إبراهيم أبو العينين وواصل علاء الدين.                                                                                                                                               أعضاء*
*وحضور السيد المستشار/ السيد عبد الحميد عمارةالمفوض*
*وحضورالسيد/ رأفت محمد عبد الواحد                        أمين السر*


*أصدرت الحكم الآتي*

*فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 3 لسنة 8 قضائية  "منازعة تنفيذ" .*
*"الإجراءات"*

*بتاريخ 3 يناير 1987 أودع المدعى صحيفة هذه الدعوى قلم كتاب المحكمة طالباً إصدار حكم تفسيرى بأن جميع الأحكام التى أصدرتها المحكمة العليا وفقاً لقانونها الصادر بالقرار بقانون رقم 81 لسنة 1969، لا تتمتع بحجية مطلقة بل تكون حجيتها نسبية.*
*وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرة طلبت فيها رفض الدعوى.*
*وبعد تحضير الدعوى، أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها.*
*ونظرت الدعوى على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة، وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم.*
*"المحكمة"*

*بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق والمداولة.*
*حيث أن الوقائع – على ما يبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق – تتحصل فى أن المدعى أقامها طالباً إصدار حكم تفسيرى بأن الأحكام التى أصدرتها المحكمة العليا إعمالاً لقانونها الصادر بالقرار بقانون رقم 81 لسنة 1969 تحوز جميعها حجية نسبية لا مطلقة مستنداً فى ذلك إلى أن المحكمة العليا وأعضاءها كانوا لا يتمتعون طوال فترة ولايتهم بالحصانة القضائية وأن القرار بقانون رقم 81 لسنة 1969 المشار إليه صدر بإيعاز من السلطة التنفيذية.*
*وحيث أن الفقرة الأولى من المادة الرابعة من قانون المحكمة العليا الصادر بالقرار بقانون رقم 81 لسنة 1969 ، ناطت الفصل فى دستورية القوانين بالمحكمة العليا دون غيرها، كما نصت المادة 31 من القانون رقم 66 لسنة 1970 بإصدار قانون الإجراءات والرسوم أمام المحكمة العليا على أن "تنشر فى الجريدة الرسمية قرارات تفسير النصوص القانونية، وكذلك منطوق الأحكام الصادرة من المحكمة العليا بالفصل فى دستورية القوانين، وتكون هذه الأحكام ملزمة لجميع جهات القضاء".*
*وحيث أن مؤدى النصين المشار إليهما – وعلى ما قررته هذه المحكمة فى الدعوى رقم 39 لسنة 2 قضائية "دستورية" أن الأحكام الصادرة فى الدعاوى الدستورية – وهى بطبيعتها دعاوى عينية توجه الخصومة فيها إلى النصوص التشريعية المطعون عليها بعيب دستورى – تكون لها حجية مطلقة بحيث لا يقتصر أثرها على الخصوم فى الدعاوى التى صدرت فيها، وإنما ينصرف هذا الأثر إلى الكافة وتلتزم بها جميع جهات القضاء سواء كانت هذه الأحكام قد إنتهت إلى عدم دستورية النص التشريعى أم إلى دستوريته ورفض الدعوى على هذا الأساس، وذلك لعموم نص المادة الرابعة من قانون المحكمة العليا، والمادة 31 من قانون الإجراءات والرسوم أمامها، ولأن الرقابة القضائية التى اختصت بها المحكمة العليا دون غيرها هى رقابة شاملة تمتد إلى الحكم بعدم دستورية النص التشريعى فتلغى قوة نفاذه، أو إلى تقرير دستوريته وبالتالى سلامته من جميع العيوب وأوجه البطلان، لما كان ذلك، وكان المدعى فى الدعوى الماثلة لا ينسب إلى أى من الأحكام التى أصدرتها المحكمة العليا، غموضاً أو إبهاماً فى منطوقها أو فى أسبابها المرتبطة بهذا المنطوق إرتباطاً لا يقبل التجزئة، فإن هذه الدعوى – وعلى ضوء وصفها الحق وتكييفها القانونى الصحيح – لا تندرج تحت طلبات التفسير التى نص عليها قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية فى المادة 192 منه، ولكنها تتغيا إنكار الحجية المطلقة التى أسبغتها هذه المحكمة على أحكام المحكمة العليا مستندة فى ذلك إلى النصوص المنظمة لعملها، وآخذة فى اعتبارها طبيعة الدعوى الدستورية التى كان المشرع قد خص المحكمة العليا بنظرها وأفردها بها، وكذلك نطاق الرقابة القضائية التى باشرتها المحكمة العليا على دستورية القوانين، مستخلصة من ذلك كله – وعلى ما جاء بحكمها الصادر فى الدعوى رقم 39 لسنة 2 قضائية المشار إليها – انسحاب حجية الأحكام التى أصدرتها المحكمة العليا إلى الكافة ، ومن ثم ينحل الجدل فى قيام هذه الحجية أو انتفائها- إلى طعن مباشر فى الحكم الصادر من هذه المحكمة فى الدعوى المشار إليها، بالمخالفة لنص المادة 48 من قانونها الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979 التى تقضى بأن أحكام المحكمة وقراراتها نهائية غير قابلة للطعن.*
*"لهذه الأسباب"*

*حكمت المحكمة بعدم قبول الدعاوى وألزمت المدعى المصروفات ومبلغ ثلاثين جنيهاً مقابل أتعاب المحاماة.*

----------

